# so what do you guys think?



## Arctikz (May 17, 2008)

im gunna call this guy and ask to come check this car out. but the price is like, 2 good to be true lol
what do you guys think? Its a 4 lug and i dont know if it auto or manual or what engine. not much info.. but is the high miles a bad thing? cuz i was thinking i could just swap a turbo engine in later if this one fails, since engines are around 1000.

1995 Nissan 240sx
link^


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

the miles aren't too bad. i got my 95 in 04 with 156K miles. the only bad thing i can see from it is it being an automatic. but go look and test drive it first, and really look over the car. there has to be something wrong if its that cheap.


----------



## Arctikz (May 17, 2008)

thats what im thinkin but i talked to him on the phone and he says it runs great. he says only problems are cosmetic so im thinking rust but i hope not. what are some things that i can look for when i go check it out tomorrow. should i take it to get it inspected or is it worth it? cuz its like 100+ to get an inspection.


----------



## Arctikz (May 17, 2008)

and i looked on a honda forums where they said 240's are slow and their civics would own 240's. when did civics become fast?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

check the frame for rust, it is a huge pain in the ass to fix because it will only get worse. just make sure the engine runs smoothly, check for any leaks, etc. just some pretty thorough maintenance stuff. but why would it cost $100 to inspect a vehicle?


----------



## Arctikz (May 17, 2008)

well how much does it cost and where can i take it? i just saw a couple places that said 100$ online and some said more and some were less.. but ya ill jack the car up and check the bottom side. ill look at the frame and everything even thought i don really know what im looking at.. does any1 have a diagram of the car so i know what it all is? i only know american cars right now lol..


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i'm asking you, why would it be $100 or more to inspect a vehicle, and what kind of inspection? what all did the places you talked to say they would inspect?


----------



## Arctikz (May 17, 2008)

btw does any1 know where a detailed engine bay pic is? so i know what im looking at also


----------



## Arctikz (May 17, 2008)

i want the whole car inspected (rust, engine problems, mechanical issues) . i just googled car inspection lol and it gave me lots of prices.


----------



## Sangetsu (May 21, 2008)

Inspecting a car yourself isn't difficult. The first thing you do is start it and turn on the air conditioning. You listen for knocks, rattles, or squeaks. Any noise other than the fan coming on, or the faint ticking of the fuel injectors, is a concern. 

Next, while it's still running, get inside and see if the AC works. Look at the gauges, are they all working? Turn the wheel left and right, lock to lock. There should be no whining from the engine, nor should there be any clunks. Step on the brake pedal, make sure it doesn't go too far down, anything more than a couple inches means the brakes may need attention. Step on the gas pedal smoothly and slowly, the engine should accelerate and decelerate smoothly, and without any knocking or sputtering. 

Leave the engine running while looking around the outside of the car. Look at the tires, make sure they are wearing evenly. Wear on the inside or outside could mean anything from a basic alignment problem to serious frame problems. Look at the bumper around the exhaust, make sure it's not discolored from exhaust smoke. Look at the driveway where the car is usually parked, look for oil stains. 

Sit inside and shift the transmission into drive, and then into park. The transmission should engage quickly but smoothly. If the car is a manual, step on the clutch and listen for noises. 

The car should have been running all this time, you want to make sure that it doesn't overheat while idling, and you want to make sure that the cooling fan sensor is working. On electric fans you'll hear the fan motor/s switch on, on cars with mechanical fans, you'll hear a slight "whoosh", and a slight change in idle speed as the fan engages. 

Go for a test drive. Make sure that the car accelerates smoothly. The auto transmission should shift somewhat firmly, with no slipping. If you are driving a manual, make sure the transmission shifts smoothly. If you know how to shift without using the clutch, it's a good way of checking to make sure the synchro gears are still in good shape. Let go of the steering wheel (just for a moment) and make sure that the car doesn't drift too quickly to the right or left. A slight drift is fine, a car can drift for many reasons, but the usual culprit is habitual curb bumping, or uneven tire pressure. When braking you should also let go of the wheel and make sure the car doesn't pull left or right. When going over bumps there should be no clunks or rattles. 

Good luck.


----------

